

Vilayanur Ramachandran: A journey to the center of your mind (includes a simple cure for phantom limb pain!) - amichail
http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/184

======
dood
A fantastic and more in-depth video from Ramachandran:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4684607596399338611>

<quote>Lecture 6 of 12 of IBM Research's Almaden Institute Conference on
Cognitive Computing. This one takes place during the reception and banquet
dinner.

Ramachandran discusses phantom limbs and synesthesia (esp. color-blind
synesthete) as a function of neuron innervation. Specifically, he focuses on
cross-linking between nearby cortical regions, which he believes to be
genetically caused (e.g. synesthesia appears to be found frequently in family
lineages). He also discusses the link between mirror neurons and autism, and
how language invention is due to an inherent cross-linking between portions of
the visual and auditory regions (e.g. Buba/Kiki effect).</quote>

